# Maggies equafleece!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow I'm totally impressed with the speedy delivery what a good service. Ordered this on Tuesday night! 








I think she looks really bonny! I'm dead pleased with it. Emma x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

She looks stunning Emma! I keep saying I'm going to order one as Basil is a roll on his back whilst playing sort of chap! I'm off to measure him now ....

Karen xx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol good luck. Measuring them is the hardest part! Hehe. Really nice quality tho. I'm well chuffed! Emma x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> She looks stunning Emma! I keep saying I'm going to order one as Basil is a roll on his back whilst playing sort of chap! I'm off to measure him now ....
> 
> Karen xx


Hi Karen ... let me know which size you pick for Basil. I would like to order too but am not sure Bess will be as compliant as the dog in the sizing video!! Maggie looks gorgeous in hers. 

Sue x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sue/Karen

I initially got Betty the 16" but it was a bit too snug..18-20" is better but has room to grow in to it!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I've placed the order! I've gone for 22" which I know will be too big but I figure he's still got some growing to do. I think the 18 - 20" would have fitted him perfectly .......but not for next year and I've had my economic head on today. Basil's quite long in the body measuring somewhere between 19" and 20" chest to tail (he was being quite wriggly!).

I've gone for black in the end - matching rather than contrasting and Gareth's happy with that too.

So now I wait .......

Karen xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She looks adorable,i love the colour,nice and bright.im going to order some for my girls,omg thats going to be a huge order lolxxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely!
I think we'll order one next year for Vincent once he's all grown up


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I want to order a red one for Betty but can't decide on the size. I think 16" should be fine.

Maggie looks gorgeous and i really think red looks lovely on black dogs!

x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

mandym said:


> She looks adorable,i love the colour,nice and bright.im going to order some for my girls,omg thats going to be a huge order lolxxx


You might get a discount for bulk buying!!!!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

JulesB said:


> You might get a discount for bulk buying!!!!!!


I was going to suggest this seriously! There are so many of buying (I'm going to order two) that they may be happy to give a small discount if we say we are recommending them on ILMC??


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> I was going to suggest this seriously! There are so many of buying (I'm going to order two) that they may be happy to give a small discount if we say we are recommending them on ILMC??


Definitely! Loads have people have bought them on here from them being recommended.

What size will you get Maisie? I know she's little like Betty.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Maggie looks stunning in red! We went for the 18-20" for Billy and have been so pleased with it. It has washed well too! 
H x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking good Maggie!!

I measured Buddy as 22" but went for a 24" it was big at first but now fits perfectly i have washed and tumbled dryed it a few times so not sure if Buddys grown or its shrunk a bit.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie is a 24" and is just a perfect fit so hope she doesn't grow anymore! Emma x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> I was going to suggest this seriously! There are so many of buying (I'm going to order two) that they may be happy to give a small discount if we say we are recommending them on ILMC??


... And on the CCGB website too!

Dave


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Maggie looks fab! The red really suits her colour. I was thinking about getting one for Cookie although not sure how long it will last him, he comes down to the stables with me and spends time sitting in the stable with me whilst I muck out so thought he could do with something nice and warm!!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Cookie looks gorgeous. They do say they are washable and are suitable for horses so they must wash horse muck off ok. Emma x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well Emma, it arrived today! Ordered yesterday and delivered this morning. Very impressed.

Hurried photos of Basil wearing his new black Equafleece dog suit. 22" and a good fit.



















Karen x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Basil looks fab! ... I like the black with his colouring and size looks perfect. I shall order this weekend ... what colour to go for!?!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Basil looks fab! ... I like the black with his colouring and size looks perfect. I shall order this weekend ... what colour to go for!?!


Hmmmm. I think Maisie would look great in the Mulberry and Bess maybe the Cobalt blue? The black dogs look gorgeous in the Cobalt Blue. Have I helped or made you even more indecisive? 

Karen xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Basil looks fab! ... I like the black with his colouring and size looks perfect. I shall order this weekend ... what colour to go for!?!


I went for red on Betty as i love her in red and think Bess would suit red too. As for Maisie, i do like the mulberry colour on lighter dogs (I am sure Cara got a mulberry one for Izzy and it looked lovely!).

x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Oooooh how handsome is basil on his equafleece! Emma x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Well Emma, it arrived today! Ordered yesterday and delivered this morning. Very impressed.
> 
> Karen x


Oh beautiful Basil! You look absolutely scrummy in your equafleece! Love it!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Hmmmm. I think Maisie would look great in the Mulberry and Bess maybe the Cobalt blue? The black dogs look gorgeous in the Cobalt Blue. Have I helped or made you even more indecisive?
> 
> Karen xx


I love the Mulberry but may have to compromise and get black for Bess so it doesn't show up too much .... hubby and sons aren't convinced!!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

The way I got round my bf so I could put her in red was that I said it was safer in the dark! Lol worth a try! Emma x


----------

